# Action Needed Please!



## Best Natural Soap (Aug 6, 2010)

It happened again!! The non-partisan site, Open Congress, found a comment I made to a Stacy Malkin article, and posted it on their homepage representing the opposing position on HR 5786, The Safe Cosmetics Act of 2010. 

I had found an article titled, "Why We Wrote the Story of Cosmetics," by Stacy Malkin, in google. I clicked the link an it took me to the Huffington Post. I had to register with the Huffington Post to post my comment, and I really thought it would be deleted, as most dissenting opinions on that site are, but Stacy actually responded!!! So I wrote back again.

Anyway, this is where Open Congress linked to the dialogue. http://www.opencongress.org/bill/111-h5786/news_blogs
It's the one that says "Stacy Malkin- Why we made the stor..." and for author it says "Huffington Post Full Blog Feed"
I don't even use the same screen name, so I think it's funny that they've posted two blogs and one comment that I've written in the past week. 
*
I'm really disheartened at how little attention soapcrafters on this forum are giving HR5786. I think many must feel it won't pass anyway, so why bother getting involved. Others feel it's just political and don't want to be involved. I bet others think they won't make a difference, or that enough people are already working against it.

Unfortunately, we cannot be complacent about this. If it were to pass, there would be no second chance. Our chance is now. Get involved. Find a blog about it and post a comment. Open congress has a ton of blogs listed that you can rate, or read. All of this helps. Other people see our involvement and may decide to get involved as well. Discussion and open debate is a great thing. It can impact policy.

Please Please Please consider getting involved by just voicing your opinion- either by signing the petition to oppose the bill, commenting on a blog or writing your own (and post your link here!!! ) or by dropping a quick note to your representatives. They depend on our input. We like to criticize them for not representing our positions- let's be sure they know what those are!!! Remember too, that even if you are not entirely opposed to this, or entirely supportive of it, discussion is still needed. 
*

Thank you in advance for your efforts! 

(erin will now step down from her soapbox...)


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm so happy that as of this posting, 20 of you have read this. 
Thank you!


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for that! I keep reading about this all over.

I ran across this bill when I was looking up the requirements for label and packaging. WOW...talk about control. Will we be allowed to use anything but water any more?

I went to the Huffington post and read a couple articles and posted my own comment:

I think we have choices every day of what we buy, what we use, and what we put into the mouths of our family and on our bodies. No one is FORCING you to buy synthetic, manufactured, poisoned cosmetics are they? Is there a gun to your head that says that you must buy anything? If a person is allergic to peanuts, do they buy peanut butter or products made in places where they are processed at? Nope. They steer clear because THEY KNOW it will harm them.

I think that there are plenty of other choices out there in order for people to take control of their lives instead of expecting the Government to impose more rules and regulations that could potentially (and probably will) devastate small businesses in the natural products business. I agree with whiskas. We must educate ourselves. I read the proposed bill. It's not just about the ingredients. It's about control. They want information about what is sold, bought, paid for by every company involved in this. There's so much more to this whole thing that just an overhaul of ingredients. 

Make the choice to stop supporting poisonous cosmetics and products you find harmful. Don't put the blame on someone else. The change starts here.
---
The reason my husband and I started looking into making our own soap was because he has really sensitive skin and it just seemed like everything was irritating it. So we are undergoing a totally natural change at home. We started with organic food. Now cleansers and body care are getting it. 

I believe in the power of choice and knowledge are the best protections we have for our families! Not expecting government to make it up as they go along...let's not get me started on that!!  :shock:


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Aug 6, 2010)

Yay Side Door!!!!! 
Thanks so much for voicing your thoughts!!!

This is how we get GOOD change. 



Anyone else??


----------



## carebear (Aug 6, 2010)

SideDoorSoaps said:
			
		

> Thanks for that! I keep reading about this all over.
> 
> I ran across this bill when I was looking up the requirements for label and packaging. WOW...talk about control. Will we be allowed to use anything but water any more?
> 
> ...



I'm not a fan of the legislation because it's not thought through well enough, but I would like to say that while no one is forcing anyone to buy anything - people (in america at least) have a level of trust that things are the market are safe based on the government regulation of such things.  so unless you somehow manage to 1) change the US so it's all "buyer beware and you are on your own" and 2) educate people - that's how it is.

also - if you can find me a natural soap or lotion I'd love to see it.  well, maybe if you rub yourself with some soapwort or possibly some soapnuts (which are shipped to you in vehicles using those horrid chemicals) or if you roll around in a field of some oily plant).  you MAKE stuff, non?  you SYNTHESIZE stuff.  so how is that "natural"?

If you are selling then whether there is government oversight or not, it is YOUR responsibility to ensure your product is safe.  And I can tell you just from reading posts here on this forum (no names mentioned, ahem) there are lots of soapers with web sites to sell soap and also lotions who don't know their asses from their elbows about what they are doing or selling.   Do any of you do QC testing on your raw materials?  Counting on your suppliers to do it?  Then do you keep track of the lot numbers of ingredients you purchase and into what soap and lotion batches you make?  Do you have each batch of lotion tested both from bulk and random packaged pics?   Are your storage and manufacturing conditions really up to snuff?  How do you ensure there's no contamination?  How about cross contamination?  Many of you soap in your kitchen - and make peanut butter sandwiches in the same space so how can the public be sure there's no extraneous peanut in there lurking to cause a reaction?  And so you say you keep your kitchen clean - well do your kids and spouses?  Do you have SOP manuals that everyone reads & follows about how to clean the counter?  And so on and so forth.

So while I don't agree with the way it's put together, I'm all for some way to ensure the public is safe from such people.

And the Huffington Post is not really the most reliable research tool.  Just sayin'.

[edited to add - I'm not stellar in these areas either - but absolutely am striving to]


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree withcarebear. Well said.

We expect and have no issues with our food to be regulated, cosmetic regulations go hand in hand.

If you are doing things proper you have nothing to fear. 

If you are half-ass flying by the seat of your pants you will have a problem.


----------



## Harlow (Aug 6, 2010)

Bravo carebear!

I too see hoards of people posting one day they have made their 1st batch, the next day they are scraping the orange spots off the top & the 3rd day they are opening an etsy shop.

There should be a net in place to catch the bad apples. In fact, it* is *the bad apples that have spoiled it for everyone.


----------



## Stakie (Aug 6, 2010)

I am usually not the one to get into politics. It just makes me extremely mad at how oblivious people can really be.

I don't really understand this bill to be honest. They are trying to prevent harmful chemicals from getting into products. Okay, that's fair...or is it? It really isn't the manufacturers fault if the people who are buying it are not looking at the label is it? I do believe they should have to put warnings on some products.. but really? They are blaming the industry for what is happening to people who are using these harmful products.. when they could easily stop it by not buying it and investing in their well being and buying something safer.

They allow people to buy cigarettes knowing that eventually these things will kill them. They allow pregnant woman to buy these things knowing it could hurt the child they will be birthing. Yet, they are putting the blame on chemicals in cosmetics? I just don't get it...

Yeah, I do believe there should be rules...but not like this.

Is there a petition I could sign against this?


----------



## carebear (Aug 6, 2010)

Stakie said:
			
		

> They are trying to prevent harmful chemicals from getting into products. Okay, that's fair...or is it? It really isn't the manufacturers fault if the people who are buying it are not looking at the label is it?



You're kidding, right?  

You think that as long as people put it on the label then the responsibility should become 100% the consumer's?

Just for starters, what about people who cannot read?  Or who get stuff without a label (say, having their heads shampooed in a salon?).

That's like putting a little itty bitty 6-point type print sign on my front door that visitors will be shot and then sitting inside with a gun.  No need for a law against that behavior - after all, I put it on the label...

Caveat:  I think the stuff has a long way to go before it's acceptable - but in principle I agree.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't think it is fair to have traffic lights... the government should not be able to tell me when & where I can drive my car and how fast. We are all adults and can make those decisions on our own.


----------



## Stakie (Aug 6, 2010)

*You're kidding, right?*

No I am not kidding.

You think that as long as people put it on the label then the responsibility should become 100% the consumer's?

I feel people should be more aware of what the are using. So for the most part I feel consumers should have the responsibilty of finding out what is good for them and what is not. No one is forcing anyone to use anything.
*
Just for starters, what about people who cannot read? Or who get stuff without a label (say, having their heads shampooed in a salon?).
*
I feel there is no excuse for not learning to read in America. There are a lot of free programs out there to help. If they are immagrants and can not read english yet it is probably a good idea to look stuff up before purchasing them.

Edit:As for a salon, I ask what's in shampoos and conditioners because I know that there are things that can harm me. I do not see why others could not do the same.

*That's like putting a little itty bitty 6-point type print sign on my front door that visitors will be shot and then sitting inside with a gun. No need for a law against that behavior - after all, I put it on the label...*

Now you are just overdramatizing what I am saying. It is NOTHING like that. I am saying that yes, I feel there should be a warning if there are chemicals that could harm someone in the product. You are making what I am saying out to be something extrememly horrible.

It is rather blunt that a warning on a cigarette pack is meant to WARN people about the harmful chemicals in it. People choose to disregard the warning and use it anyway.

*Caveat: I think the stuff has a long way to go before it's acceptable - but in principle I agree.*

I am not saying that the industry should stay exactly how it is. I do feel there are some chemicals should not be used what so ever. However I do not feel this is how we should go on with it.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 6, 2010)

...


----------



## carebear (Aug 6, 2010)

Stakie said:
			
		

> *You're kidding, right?*
> I feel there is no excuse for not learning to read in America. There are a lot of free programs out there to help. If they are immagrants and can not read english yet it is probably a good idea to look stuff up before purchasing them.


Well, I'll tell my learning disabled adult brother how you feel.
how does an immagrant  who cannot read look stuff up then?


----------



## Stakie (Aug 6, 2010)

carebear said:
			
		

> Stakie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is he out buying by himself then? Disabled is a whole 'nother subject.

Hello!? It's the internet! Just because you are Russian,Italian,Spanish.. does not mean you can not look stuff up.


----------



## Deda (Aug 6, 2010)

::snicker::


----------



## carebear (Aug 6, 2010)

Stakie said:
			
		

> carebear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why is he out buying by himself then?  Because he's an adult.  Oh silly me, I forgot we should keep our learning disabled folk hidden away instead of letting them out into the real world to purchase such things as freaking soap and toothpaste.  Never mind letting them lead FRUITFUL lives.  Disabled doesn't mean stupid or useless, by the way.

But if disabled is a whole 'nother subject (ignoring your particular views on it) then maybe we have separate rules for products to be sold to the "disabled"?  

Look it up - yea.  I suppose everyone should be required to carry a device with internet access with them, or at the very least to copy down very precisely all ingredients on the list - run and find a computer - then come back and purchase.  Dang, girlie - are YOU going to do that?  YOU who doesn't even like running from the computer to the craft room?  Are you perhaps going to carry a poster board with all the pertinent information that you've copied off the internet?

And just an aside, it's hard for folks - immagrants  or otherwise - to look things up if they can't spell them.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 6, 2010)

Stacie, you can consider this locked thread your only warning. Your posts are offensive.


_"Any negative, nasty, offensive or questionable comments regarding the above points will not be tolerated and will result in that thread/comment being deleted by the Moderating Team without further reference to the member."

Continued posting of negative, nasty or offensive comments will result in that member being banned from the board. 
_

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... php?t=3296


----------

